# Hydro Nutrient Challenge



## Earl (Jun 20, 2008)

I would like to do a *Hydro Nutrient Challenge*.

Here is my proposal.

I will furnish the seeds, 
so we are all growing the same strain.

We will all grow DWC 
since it is cheap and universal.

We will start on Jan 1 2009

It will be winter,
so temp should not be a problem.

You *must use RO*

You *must have a good pH meter.*

You should have at least one hydro grow,
preferably DWC.

We will veg for 6 weeks, 
or 18 inches,
whichever occurs first.

We will try to use similar lighting,
either 400hps or 600hps
Hopefully we can all invest in new bulbs 
and use the same brand.

We will all keep a grow journal,
and you *must be able to include pictures.*

At the end of the grow, 
we will swap some budz,
for flavor and effect comparison testing.

I will grow AN and DM nutes,
and you can use other types,
like GH, BC whatever.... 
or the same as me, 
in fact, having two separate grows 
with the same type of nutes 
would be a very good control.

Any* Test Pilots *out there?

About 10 growers or so, 
would be great.

If you haven't grown DWC yet, 
*Get started!,* 

Ya got about 6 months 
to get that first grow 
under your belt.

I would prefer you use photobucket.com,
to post your pix,
so we don't have to click on the screen,
but grow* pictures of some kind are a must.*

Get a bucket, & a camera, 
and get started today.

Let's do some science.

A photo like this will show you are serious,
and that you have *"the right stuff".*






*After you post the pix of your grow stuff here,
send me a PM for more details.*

This offer is good until December 2008

.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

i think i'd like to take a stab at it!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

so earl...this is my question i was talking about....

do i have to do true dwc?

i've been wanting to try nature's nectar...and this challenge may give me an excuse to go try that line....according to their directions...i shouldnt aerate the res.

must i aerate my res inorder to enter the challenge and call it true DWC?


----------



## jenkinz1 (Jun 20, 2008)

i use canna aqua vega part a and b 
is this ok for my plants which are in soil


----------



## Doalude (Jun 20, 2008)

I would be up for it, I use General Hydroponics 3 part, with AN Big Bud & Overdrive.


----------



## Earl (Jun 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so earl...this is my question i was talking about....
> 
> do i have to do true dwc?
> 
> ...


If you think you can grow without air,
and you use the Mfg directions,
then you will qualify.
Show me what you got.


----------



## Earl (Jun 20, 2008)

Doalude said:


> I would be up for it, I use General Hydroponics 3 part, with AN Big Bud & Overdrive.


Follow the directions in the first post.


----------



## Earl (Jun 20, 2008)

jenkinz1 said:


> i use canna aqua vega part a and b
> is this ok for my plants which are in soil


If you are growing in real soil (dirt)
then you should not use hydro nutes.

You will probly get nute burn,
and the pH will be off.

Good luck.

You might find better response in a forum for organic,
or outdoor growing, 
since those guys will be more familiar 
with the way your are growing. 

Seach organic marijauna, and outdoor marijuana.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Earl count me in bud I currently am using DM gold now but I want to give Bcuzz nutrients a try. I use a drip for veg and a ebb and flow for flower is that ok?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

do you all even read?


----------



## Earl (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry dude,
you must meet all the requirements 
listed in the first post.
.


----------



## dopemansdopeman (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Earl, I just got my first grow under my belt with dwc using technaflora nutes. the only thing is I'm using a 400 mh , is that ok? and by the way what strain are you thinking of growing?


----------



## Earl (Jun 21, 2008)

I crossed a fast growing, stinky, Purple Cindy male, 
to a White Widow,
=
Widow Cindy


----------



## dopemansdopeman (Jun 21, 2008)

sounds tastey, you can count me in if I can use my 400 mh.


----------



## Earl (Jun 21, 2008)

If you are serious,
please re-read the first post, 
and comply with the request made in it, 
at the end.

.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 21, 2008)

This is going to be very entertaining to watch------can't wait till you guys get to the " 6 weeks of flush part "-------------my moneys on EARL for this one--------------7/2 odds.


----------



## Earl (Jun 21, 2008)

What are you waiting for?
Get a bucket and start growing now.
Then you'll be qualified to join us in Dec.


----------



## Earl (Jun 21, 2008)

Show me a pix like this.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 21, 2008)

Earl said:


> What are you waiting for?
> Get a bucket and start growing now.
> Then you'll be qualified to join us in Dec.


I have an old square trove DWC system in my closet--it's got four channels-each with 6 holes---the only problem is that the net pots are so freaking small-----might have to bust it out and get it tuned up


----------



## rictor (Jun 21, 2008)

count me in 
ive got general hydro nutes but ill get different asap
ill get the light soon... no work 
=/


----------



## genfranco (Jun 21, 2008)

What up earl... Thx for the invite on this experiment... I have really been thinking about the whole hempy bucket deal that you suggested.... and probably do my next grow like that... Im just in the sorting moms/dads faze right now....once i get good moms i want to get that started.... not sure what ill be up to in Jan (meaning space and such) but for now count me in.... 


By the way guys... he wants to see pictures!


LIke this....







or maybe...








or even


clone DWC....








Like i said..ill confirm in DEC brotha... but for now...hell yeah count me in...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 21, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> This is going to be very entertaining to watch------can't wait till you guys get to the " 6 weeks of flush part "-------------my moneys on EARL for this one--------------7/2 odds.



Hey man.... 1st timer here.... 6 weeks flush? what do you mean...


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry about the color.... I had to light/wash it out because the flowering light made the pic. come out too dark.










400 watt HPS









I'd like to get in on this.... I have almost everything I need to qualify.

Bubbler bucket (painted black)
Pump (I will have to change the riser to a lower one)
Air Stones
Net Pots
Starter Plugs
Hydroton pebbles
PH Up & Down
Hanna continuous meter (PH, PPM, TEMP)
Room A/C
400 watt HPS
Dutch Master Gold.... (Complete series: Grow A&B, Flower A&B, Max Grow, Max Flower, Silica and Zone)
7 Fans (not pictured)
3 timers (1 of which is digital) (not pictured)
RO (not pictured because it's currently being shipped to me... but here's a link to the one I bought) Countertop Portable Reverse Osmosis 100-150 GPD - Great RV's and traveling.


The only thing I don't have is a grow using this method. I built the bucket bubbler.... but then read the hempy thread and went with that method for my first grow (which you can see in my light picture). My first clones died (I think because of the shitty water here) so I'll take more when my RO system gets here and get started on a grow using my bubbler. 

If I'm successful I hope to participate.... if I fail... well then I guess I'll just have fun watching the rest of you participate


----------



## gvega187 (Jun 21, 2008)

i got my monies on Earl also. If anybody beats earl its cos they r cheating


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 21, 2008)

gvega187 said:


> i got my monies on Earl also. If anybody beats earl its cos they r cheating



LOL.... I didn't get the impression it was a competition..... I took it as a way to compare nutrients to see if one particular brand works better then another. I thought that's why he wants everyone to have same seeds and as close to the same environment.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 21, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Sorry about the color.... I had to light/wash it out because the flowering light made the pic. come out too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny-I use the same RO----works great but very slow output-----my input pressure is 60psi and the unit puts out about 80 true gallons every 24hrs. My tap water comes out at 716ppm's-----the RO cleans it up to 17ppms----this is the third season with the unit and still producing good clean water


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 21, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> That's funny-I use the same RO----works great but very slow output-----my input pressure is 60psi and the unit puts out about 80 true gallons every 24hrs. My tap water comes out at 716ppm's-----the RO cleans it up to 17ppms----this is the third season with the unit and still producing good clean water



That is excellent to know because my water is 500 PPM out of the faucet and I believe has been the source of many of my problems. Do you have the 100 GPD or 150 GPD? I bought the 150 GPD unit. Slow won't bother me as I won't need anywhere near that amount with my 4 - 6 plant grows.

I can't wait to see how my plants do with RO water.


----------



## Earl (Jun 21, 2008)

OK
genfranco, and florida girl, are in.

You guys have the DM and AN nutes.

Now we need other types of nutes.
So no more AN or DM users.

Now we need growers using any other brands, 
and you will still need to follow the directions 
and post a pix.

The first guys who can do this, 
are in also.
.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jun 21, 2008)

Sup earl, New to RIU as a registered user long time lurker. Without further ado here we go. 

Specs:
400 w digital Ballast or 400w HPS Ballast for CMH
400 w Hortilux super HPS
400 w Hortilux Super blue MH
400 w Phillips CMH

Nutes: Fox farm series including solubles and liquids


----------



## edux10 (Jun 21, 2008)

do we have to have a RO system or can we bring in our own water. I have to go fill up 5 gallon bottles at the store.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 21, 2008)

Earl said:


> OK
> genfranco, and florida girl, are in.
> 
> You guys have the DM and AN nutes.
> ...


I'm going to watch--------can I help a grower that joins the challenge? info only??----I dont want to mess up your rules.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 21, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> That is excellent to know because my water is 500 PPM out of the faucet and I believe has been the source of many of my problems. Do you have the 100 GPD or 150 GPD? I bought the 150 GPD unit. Slow won't bother me as I won't need anywhere near that amount with my 4 - 6 plant grows.
> 
> I can't wait to see how my plants do with RO water.


mine is the 150.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 21, 2008)

Earl said:


> OK
> genfranco, and florida girl, are in.
> 
> You guys have the DM and AN nutes.
> ...



WOO HOO I'm in!!! I just went tonight and bought some distilled water so I can take some new clones before my RO machine gets here and get started on that requirement to have one successful bubbler grow under my belt before Jan 1.

I expect my RO machine to be here sometime next week... but I want to get those clones started tomorrow and the first ones I took died a miserable death because of the high PPM of my tap water.

I'm also looking forward to trying the Dutch Master Gold nutrients as I've heard GREAT things about them. I'm currently using Botannicare nutes with my Hempy grow... but I've had problems with them (again... could be the water issue). I'm going to use the DM Gold with my first bubbler grow so I can work out any issues before the challenge starts on Jan. 1.

I'm looking forward to this challenge.... should be fun


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 22, 2008)

OK ----I want in-----too much excitement not to join----I will PM you a pic to verify-----I WILL STRICKLY USE THE HOUSE AND GARDEN LINE FOR THE GROW.(Only one exception----I never leave home without my AN VOODOO JUICE)...


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jun 22, 2008)

Tried pming, as per your post, the board won't let me. Lmk what I should do to follow up.


----------



## Earl (Jun 22, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> Tried pming, as per your post, the board won't let me. Lmk what I should do to follow up.


Where is your picture?

You don't have enough post
to have PM privileges.

.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jun 22, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> Sup earl, New to RIU as a registered user long time lurker. Without further ado here we go.
> 
> Specs:
> 400 w digital Ballast or 400w HPS Ballast for CMH
> ...


 gotcha earl!  I got pictures! and i figured it had something to do with that and avoiding spam.


----------



## acidserum (Jun 22, 2008)

damn youve got it , dutch masters are the best top of the line nutrients for hydroponics , let me know how they are for you


----------



## Earl (Jun 23, 2008)

acidserum said:


> damn youve got it , dutch masters are the best top of the line nutrients for hydroponics , let me know how they are for you


Well,
this is why we are doing the challenge,
to answer that question,
and not with just one persons opinion,
because the challenge will gather opinions, 
from at least 10 growers.

We'll even have some soil grown, 
which is going on right now, 
for a couple of us to compare.

Soloman,
you snuck that picture in while I was posting,
and I didn't see it. 

*Welcome to the Challenge!*

Thanks for following directions.

I'm sure you will have enough post, 
to PM me before too long.

Here is jonnypotseeds WidowCindy,
I mailed them to him 3 weeks ago,
100% germ.

20 Days







.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jun 23, 2008)

Earl said:


> Well,
> this is why we are doing the challenge,
> to answer that question,
> and not with just one persons opinion,
> ...


Thats some serious hydbrid vigor going on there, I can't wait to work on this project. I can grow in many different mediums as well, depending on exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Roullette (Jun 23, 2008)

ok sounds like i cant be part of your challenge cause i dont have an RO water i use distilled.
and i also dont have HPS i use flouros. but i will do a side grow next to you guys to compare reguardless

unless you wanna count me in 

oh an earl aero 600 watt V-scrog coming up..


----------



## Earl (Jun 23, 2008)

Roullette said:


> ok sounds like i cant be part of your challenge cause i dont have an RO water i use distilled.
> and i also dont have HPS i use flouros. but i will do a side grow next to you guys to compare reguardless
> 
> unless you wanna count me in
> ...


Distilled is the same as RO.

How do you get distilled water,
carry it?

How big is your rez?

It might pay off big 
to invest in an RO machine 
for $100-$190 on ebay.

Show me your grow.


----------



## Roullette (Jun 23, 2008)

Earl said:


> Distilled is the same as RO.
> 
> How do you get distilled water,
> carry it?
> ...


yea grab 1 gal jugs from the store. and yea shit was pretty costly.
using a 18 gal rez. 5 inch net pots.. fuck it heres pics..... Plants are 2 weeks old.


*This is my lucky 3 leaf clover style!* 3 set of leaves instead of 2.


ok now that thats out of the way.

*this is the set up* dont worry bout the potted plants. 


_*these are the nutes*_ 


_*Roots & Res*_ only pruned 3 times should have done it earlier and more often.






If someone else is using Technaflora nutes with an HPS there can be a side log.

so what do you say?


----------



## Earl (Jun 23, 2008)

Send me a PM with your address.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jun 23, 2008)

Earl, i had some questions about DWC, was curious if you could answer them. Being unable to PM makes it difficult lmk.


----------



## Earl (Jun 24, 2008)

Sure Sol, go ahead.

Here is a link to a tutorial that might help.
arcinNsparkin's DWC Bubblin' Buckets

If you don't find the answer there,
feel free to ask here.

.


----------



## smoove (Jun 24, 2008)

Earl!! What up!

No more AN nutes allowed in the Nutrient Challenge?!! Poo!! 

Maybe I can try something new... like a mostly-organic mix, but *definitely* count me in if you still need some "Test-Pilots." I wasn't planning to start my next grow til this winter anyways... so this would be perfect!

Check out this nute-cocktail and let me know if it would be cool to run with... or if I'd need to go out and get some new brew. (cuz I will )

 Advanced Nutrients: Micro, Bloom, Barricade, Voodoo Juice, Carbo Load, Big Bud
Botanicare: Liquid Karma, CalMag+
Fulmag: Fulvic Acid


By the way... GREAT idea man, and *thanks *for sharing the fruits of your labor with whoever can participate in this challenge. I don't know how stable this plant will be, Purple Cindy had some distinct pheno variations, but there are some fantastic genetics in those beans of yours. I'm so curious to see what characteristics they picked up from their parents. How about... the taste and smell (and size) of purple cindy with the frostiness and kick-you-in-the-face buzz from the white widow... mmmmmm. Either way, I look forward to participating should I be accepted into the challenge.

Here are the specs for my setup and a photo:

*Cabinet* - 3.5' X 2' X 6' lined with mylar.
*Light *- 400W Agromax HPS (could get a new bulb and ballast for the challenge)
*Res* - 14 Gallon Rubbermaid
*Water *- RO
*Miscellaneous* - Cooltube, Squirl Fan, 2 Mini-Fans, Humidifier, Milwaukee PH and TDS meters.


----------



## rictor (Jun 24, 2008)

earl when is the last day i can sign up?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 24, 2008)

hey earl if I use a drip system is this allowed I got every other detail dunn


----------



## Earl (Jun 25, 2008)

rictor said:


> earl when is the last day i can sign up?


1 Dec 2008


----------



## Earl (Jun 25, 2008)

pigpen said:


> hey earl if I use a drip system is this allowed I got every other detail dunn


Ok
What nutes are you going to use?


----------



## Earl (Jun 25, 2008)

OK
I am going to modify the rules.

Any method of hydro is OK,
as long as you are using hydro nutes and RO
or water under 70ppm

We have 8 growers at this time, 
and I will allow a few more than the original 10,
first let me count the seeds,
and make sure I have enough for everyone.

I would like to have some hempy buckets also.

Remember, you must be willing to trade, 
some finished product with me, 
and at least some of the others,
so we can do subjective analysis, 
of the taste and buzz.

We'll workout all these things 
as the grows progress in the spring of 09.

You still need to post* your qualifier picture,*
and hopefully you will have a grow journal completed by DEC,
if you don't have one already.

experienced growers,
and those who follow the *qualifier requirements*,
will go to the top of the list.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 25, 2008)

ok well here is a pic of my drip system and if I can I would like to use botanicare line of hydroponics. I got a extra bulb for my 400 watt hps 2 that I can save for the grow. I also use RO water 2


----------



## smoove (Jun 25, 2008)

Wait... so do I meet the requirements?


----------



## Earl (Jun 25, 2008)

smoove said:


> Wait... so do I meet the requirements?


Yes you do.
Send me your address smoove.


----------



## Earl (Jun 25, 2008)

pigpen said:


> ok well here is a pic of my drip system and if I can I would like to use botanicare line of hydroponics. I got a extra bulb for my 400 watt hps 2 that I can save for the grow. I also use RO water 2


I love your contraption there pigpen,
send me your address.


----------



## Earl (Jun 25, 2008)

I am going to open this up, 
to any type of hydro grow.

These rules still apply.

You must have different hydro nutes, 
unless there is only one grower using your brand.

In other words, there can be two growers 
using the same nutes,
but only two,
unless they have very different additives.

And I don't mean sensizym vs hygrozym,

I mean they have to use totally different additives,
or no additives at all, 
to qualify as a third user of the same nutes.

So, follow the instructions 
like everyone else has done,
and remember that: 
*
You must use RO
You must use hydro nutes
you must show your grow
and 
you will be required to share your finished product.*
If you cannot do this because you are paranoid, 
I understand, and just ask that you do not enter this challenge.


Here is a list of the current challengers

Genfranco

Floridagirl

onsolomansgrave

roulette

smoove

pigpen

Lemonhead

Johnnypotseed

Rebeldawg

maddog

muahdib.

Hairypotter

Is that every body so far?

If I left you out, 
I guess you'll let me know.

And I know a bunch of you 
are going to think it is funny 
to say I left you out,
but if I catch you doing that 
I will ignore you, 
and you don't want that.

There is time for more to get in, 
follow the entry rules, and let's grow!

How many can we get to grow this strain,
before I run out of these seeds.

I guess I better start counting them.


----------



## rictor (Jun 25, 2008)

hey earl can i get in on it. 
im a floro grower but im going hps this summer. 
i have GH nutes the 3 part series. 
and a LEGIT tds monitor. 







 
the tent with lights on







my tds, ec, and cond, monitor. 








my nutes General Hydro







and my scrog system with the tent and all. ready for the challenge. i changed the holes by the way. dont know why i made them that big 

the water i use is 12 parts per million. its rainwater

i hope u let me join up 
but if not thats fine. 
id love to watch


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm in no position to compete, but I will be watching this thread very closely as I am a DWC guy.

So I guess we should be expecting categories, e.g., best dwc, custom, all-around, etc.

Maybe you should get CFL growers to take part and have a separate category for them as well? (Not trying to jack your idea, but if you're going to allow all hydro setups you might as well try to get CFL results also)


----------



## rictor (Jun 25, 2008)

im down to be a cfl tester.


----------



## Roullette (Jun 25, 2008)

pretty solid list so far. lets GROW!!!


----------



## pigpen (Jun 26, 2008)

Lets do the damn thing any other growers here in Fl or close by?


----------



## rictor (Jun 26, 2008)

is metal halide ok?


----------



## rictor (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm any news whats going on or did this thread close?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds fun, I'd like to, but I can't devote the space or time. I gotta keep the meds coming.

One thought, you might want to use a stabilized strain, results are really going to vary, using an F2 hybrid.

I'm subscribed.


----------



## Earl (Jun 28, 2008)

I've been in the hospital fro a couple of days,
pancreatitus flare up,
can only be dealt with by using opiates,
and they really do suck.

Hope I'm back for a while.........

I changed the rules,
any type hydro
and type light.
Must use hydro nutes,
RO,
have pH meter,
show grow.


----------



## rictor (Jun 28, 2008)

can i join up earl?


----------



## Earl (Jun 28, 2008)

rictor said:


> can i join up earl?


Do you meet these quals?

any type hydro
and type light.
Must use hydro nutes,
and RO,
have pH meter,
be able to show your grow?
willing to trade through the mail?
___________


----------



## rictor (Jun 28, 2008)

yea i posted pics on the page b4 this one


----------



## Earl (Jun 29, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> I'm in no position to compete, but I will be watching this thread very closely as I am a DWC guy.
> 
> So I guess we should be expecting categories, e.g., best dwc, custom, all-around, etc.
> 
> Maybe you should get CFL growers to take part and have a separate category for them as well? (Not trying to jack your idea, but if you're going to allow all hydro setups you might as well try to get CFL results also)


You are right,
we have six months to find all the growers,
then decide who's grows are best to compare, 
by categorizing the types of grows we have.

So go ahead and try to meet the challenge requirements,
between now and jan 1,
and by dec,
we should have the ability to categorize
cab grows with hid from cab grows with floros,
table grows,
DWC, vs Aero, etc...........

Also some growers are already finding a couple of easily regocnizable phenotype expressions,
so we may be able to get some close to the same pheno types,
if we have enough growers.


as of today: 

Genfranco

Floridagirl

onsolomansgrave

roulette

smoove

pigpen

Lemonhead

Johnnypotseed

Rebeldawg

maddog

muahdib

Hairypotter

XchaoticmetalX

Pigpen

rictor

Here is some post by johnnypotseed,
who is growing the WC right now.



Johnnypotseed said:


> 06/21/08 Widow Cindy's after transplant into 2 gal bags. They're 23 days into veg now. I'm seeing two phenotypes thus far. Earl, which is which? I mean would WW or PC be taller and bushier? I have my guesses as to where the most Thai is but it's a tough call right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rictor (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks earl
=)))


----------



## Earl (Jun 30, 2008)

OK,
I need everybody's help.

If you have been qualified 
Please post the following.

If you are not qualified yet, 
PLEASE, DO NOT POST 
UNTIL ALL THE CURRENT CHALLENGERS 
HAVE POSTED.

I would like for the *qualified challengers* to post: 
The hydro method,
the nutrient system 
and any additives, 
that they plan to use during the challenge.

Please, keep no secrets,
if you feel you need to keep your growing method secret,
please withdraw, or do not enter.

If you use foliar sprays, or molasses, or whatever......
we need to know.

If you use H2o2 we need to know.

So, 
I will post an example 
of the nutrients I am going to use 
and all of the additives.

Please follow my example, 
so we can easily compare with each other.

You may modify your additives up to 
and during the grow, with disclosure of course,
but not the base nutes, that you list here.

You must be committed to using the *base nutes* you state here now
by posting in this thread.

All RUI challenge members will be keeping individual picture grow logs 
in the Grow-Journals Forum

If you do not know how to post your pix to photobucket,
let me know, 
so I can be sure 
you are able to 
picture post your grofile.


----------



## rictor (Jun 30, 2008)

im going 3 part general hydroponics but i am using the lucas formula
just straight up dwc. no secrets or additives
i can go scrog ... but if u dont want me to i wont


----------



## Earl (Jun 30, 2008)

I will grow Hempy Bucket 
using Advanced Nutrient system, 
Sensigrow and Connoisseur as the base nutrients.










I may use the following additives.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 30, 2008)

I will grow Hempy Method, topping and SCROG. 

I'm using ALL Dutch Master Nutrients.

* Base nutes:*
Gold Grow Part A & B
Gold Flower Part A & B

* Additives:*
Max Grow
Max Flower
Silica
Zone


No foliar feeding. 
Will only spray if bug problem presents.

Hempy medium will be either 100% perlite or a mix of Perlite / Coco (I'm still experimenting with a mix I like)


----------



## pigpen (Jun 30, 2008)

I will be growing drip style with DM gold serious. I will also be using liquid light and penetratror. for seconddary nutes. I will use DM max grow and flower with zone and silica and during flower I will also use heavy weight sound good?


----------



## Earl (Jun 30, 2008)

I can match your nutes and additives pigpen,
I'll do it in a DWC.

DM Gold Grow A & B
DM Gold Flower A & B
Zone,
Max
Liquid Light/Penetrator,
AN Barricade for silica
I don't have heavy weight, is that DM?

Is this the system you are using?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 30, 2008)

Only diff is are source Of sillica I will be using DM and no heavy weight is a carb loader to be used at the end to add flowering weighthttp://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php/products_id/192?osCsid=ae7ff75918ea988f328ce975da4e13e4


----------



## Earl (Jun 30, 2008)

If you are using DM gold system.
YOU CANNOT FOLIAR FEED *ANYTHING*, BUT LIQUID LIGHT.

If you have purchased Max-FX you have the wrong product,
and you need to return it if at all possible.

MAX-FX is a unique foliar spray 
that delivers Amino Acids and complex carbohydrates.

The additive you need is *MAX*
confused?



Dutch Master Steve Erwin type voice over said:


> "MAX unique ability to create specialized nutrient sinks within the plant.
> 
> These specialized reservoirs of nutrients
> allow the plant to maintain full accelerated growth paterns
> ...


MAX is not the same product as Max-fx

Don't get the two confused, 
or you will be adding foliar concentrate, 
to your nutrient solution, wot ay waiste....

Here are the 9 bottles you should have on your shelf.
use nothing more, 
if you are using the DM GOLD.





Two parts of grow A & B(two bottles)






Two parts of Flower A & B(two bottles)






MAX, which you will add to your rez, 
at each change out.(1 bottle)






ZONE, which you will add to your rez each change out.(1 bottle)






Liquid Light, which you will foliar spray 
every few days,
along with Penetrator.






I also recommend Reverse/Penetrator during the first two weeks of 12/12.






This should be all the nutes you are using 
If you are going with the DM Gold System.

No other additives are required, or recommended.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 30, 2008)

yep thats all i have I ment max grow for the res not the foliar spray. I was thinking of getting reverse 2 guess I will
the only thing I think you left out is the silica


----------



## Earl (Jun 30, 2008)

I use the AN Barricade,
but it is the same Potassium Silicate 
as DM Silica Blast.

.


----------



## rictor (Jun 30, 2008)

im not going to be here the next 3 weeks so earl do u need anything else?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 30, 2008)

ooo earl I forgot to tell you that I picked up some phosophload AKA DM's super bud
Is it alright If I use this at the start of flowering?


----------



## unity (Jul 1, 2008)

I wanna play too, can we use co2?


----------



## Earl (Jul 1, 2008)

Co2 is OK with me.

pigpen, you just like to spray, don't ya?

.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 1, 2008)

haha yeah It gives me something to do... Is the phosphoload ok? its like bushmaster


----------



## PETE247 (Jul 1, 2008)

How about Aquaponics for nutes will this work to get me in..


----------



## Earl (Jul 2, 2008)

pigpen said:


> haha yeah It gives me something to do... Is the phosphoload ok? its like bushmaster


 You can spray it with whatever pigpen.

If you have a control partner,
you will both need to use the same things.

I don't know crap about foliar spraying.

I use the liquid light 
and I hate having to do it,
plus it is expensive 
and I haven't seen the "explosive growth"
they promise.

But.... That's the whole point of this challenge.

We shall see, won't we?


----------



## Earl (Jul 2, 2008)

PETE247 said:


> How about Aquaponics for nutes will this work to get me in..


Probly,
do you meet the quals?

Post your pictures here, 
like your supposed to.

More than likely
you will get in.


----------



## User24 (Jul 2, 2008)

not to nit pick, but with f1 seeds wont you have a large genotype variation, until its backcrossed properly?

even then, clones are the only scientific way to compare different nutrients against each other.

additionally, can you speak to the ease of growing your seed? if it is a fickle strain, there could be problems with one or more brands due to genetic predisposition and not nutrient composition that may not be present in all strains.

only once a strain is stabilized or cloned can it be scientifically compared.


----------



## unity (Jul 3, 2008)

Earl said:


> Co2 is OK with me.
> 
> pigpen, you just like to spray, don't ya?
> 
> .


Earl, I'm thinking of using House of Swan Aqua Flakes and the rest of their products. I didn't get the aqua flakes yet, but will! As you can see my new grow space is under construction while I'm finishing a grow 

Unity


----------



## Earl (Jul 3, 2008)

Fire that contraption up, 
and let's see some green.
.


----------



## unity (Jul 3, 2008)

Earl said:


> Fire that contraption up,
> and let's see some green.
> .


lol, 3 more weeks, then my og and afghani should be done 

Here is a pic with some green, lol! Good enough?

Unity


----------



## Roullette (Jul 5, 2008)

I will Growing DWC topping and root pruning

I will be using Technalflora Nutes, hygrozyme,SuperThrive, and Clearex





*Base Nutes for Vegging*
ThriveAlive B1 Red
BC Boost
BC Grow
Magical
SugarDaddy
Hygrozyme
Superthrive

*Base Nutes for Flowering*
ThriveAlive B1 Red
BC Boost
BC Bloom
Magical
SugarDaddy
Awesome Blossom
Hygrozyme
SuperThrive

*Foliar Spray*
ThriveAlive B1 Green every other 7th day at night.
SuperThrive on the opposing 7th night.

*Vegging Cycle*
6500K + 2900K mix spectrum 4 foot flouros 18/6 
will be topping about 1 month into veg if i think it can handle it
will be root pruning from starting of the tap root aver day to every other day. 
Will either LST or Scrog the plants havent made up mind yet will have to work around the flouros.

*Flower Cycle*
will be using a 600 Watt HPS on a 12/12 cycle.

*Side Notes*
will be using Clearex every other res change.
will be using Distilled water by the gallon *IF NOT* will have *RO* system made.
Also will be using 1/3 strenght of nutes PPM at 500-600 at vegging and 700-900 at flowering.
will stop use of flowering nutes 9 days before harvest. will only be using SuggarDaddy and Magical for 2 days then do a Clearex flush and the remaining 7 final days PHed Distilled or RO at 5.5-5.9, and that PH will be during the whole grow.

sorry for the delay on this post.


----------



## Earl (Jul 6, 2008)

Roullette said:


> I will Growing DWC topping and root pruning
> 
> I will be using Technalflora Nutes, hygrozyme,SuperThrive, and Clearex
> 
> ...


Excellent!
Thanks you.


----------



## Roullette (Jul 6, 2008)

No Earl.... Thank You!!!

shipment came an its good!!! 2 got crushed but shits all GOOD!!! your the man!!!

cant wait for Jan 09


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Earl, my system dose not fit within your exact specs but it would be interesting to compare. You might already be familiar with my system.

I would start the seed in a paper towel and transfer to a Jiffy Cube when it pops. Into the cloner with straight water until I have nice roots(7/10 days). 160 Watt Fls.

Then off to the Veg. system. 250 Watt MH. Dual container Aeroponic system. PH 5.8 for the whole grow.

* Botanicare Nutrients:*
126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Bend Pro Bloom
1000>2000 PPM during veg

After a total of 6 weeks they would go into my Aero/NFT system under 2000W HPS lights. I'll run 2900 PPM for six weeks and then taper off to 2400 PPM for week 6/7. I would start my flush on week 8 and flush with Clearex for 24 hours and then straight water until the plants finish (9 weeks?). 

Any ideas on the finish time of this strain Earl?

I'll be running CO2 by then also.

It would be interesting to see what my system could produce. I am a professional photographer so the photos would be good. I am also a legal patient/provider here in Oregon with 14 years experience growing.

This is one of the best ideas I have ever heard of in my life. Kudos to Earl for thinking it up. This is the kind of stuff that could really change people's perspective on what works best.

Any chance you could run a plant in soil too Earl? I think it would be interesting to compare the difference in growth rates.

One more thing Earl. Please be super careful!!!!! No one wants to see you end up in jail over this.


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jul 7, 2008)

this looks like an amazing grow race/comparison
i used to grow hydro
but im definetly going to watch


----------



## xxedgexx (Jul 9, 2008)

No one is going to use Canna?

I'm new to growing, only have one harvest under my belt. This is a great thread because the most confusing thing for me was my nutrient combinations. 

I'm getting ready for the next round and I had planned on using a full Canna system this round...but after reading this post, I'm curious why no one is mentioning Canna. Something I should know?

Has anyone ever tried "Super Nutrients"?


----------



## CaliGrower420 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey Earl, 
Is it not too late to join?

I will be using 400Mh for Veg

Either 400hps or 600hps for flowering.

As far as the nutes, which ones still have not been done?
I will buy which ever still need to be tested that have not been selected by others, or some nutes that sum 1 else is using so we can have a doulble grow control.

Let me know what nutes u think i should get.
I have done 2 dwc grows last year and had good results.

I will post pics later, 
plz tell me what nutes u think i should use.


----------



## CaliGrower420 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yo Earl,
Heres my setup,
and some examples of my grows.
The plants are grapefruit.


----------



## Earl (Jul 12, 2008)

You have RO?


----------



## herbose (Jul 12, 2008)

Geez..I wish I saw this thread two weeks ago. 
I have a GH Waterfarm eight pack, I guess it's a drip but when the roots get long they're in the water full time.
Basic GH three part nutes plus Floralicious and Koolbloom.
1000w HD and HPS plus two 125w CFL's. Those are for when the temp gets out of hand and I have to turn the Big Boy off (like right now even though NorCal has cooled off considerably). Not a prob in January. 
My first hydro grow started in Feb and was a monster, blew me away. Second grow sucks, I think it's the temp, or maybe cause I went to Mexico fishing for three weeks and left Jr in charge. All he knows about dope is how to smoke it. Damn...I thought I raised him right. Hopefully he will learn to treat the ladies good.
Anyway here's some pics.


----------



## herbose (Jul 12, 2008)

OH yeah...I don't have RO but I will get it.
Whadya say Earl, can I play in the sandbox?


----------



## Earl (Jul 12, 2008)

If you have ro


----------



## herbose (Jul 12, 2008)

Earl said:


> If you have ro


OH..goody! I'll get RO Monday, want a picture?
But seriously..sounds like good research. Actually the seed vs clone thing is a consideration but there's no practical way to spread clones all over the country, at least I can't see one.


----------



## CaliGrower420 (Jul 12, 2008)

yes i do have ro on my sink


----------



## Earl (Jul 12, 2008)

herbose said:


> Anyway here's some pics.


Do you have RO?


----------



## Earl (Jul 12, 2008)

All you guys need to put a grow journal link in your signature.


----------



## littlebat (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't wait to see this! I don't meet the requirements so I can't participate, but I am really interested in the Supernatural nutes. This is my first aero grow and I got a sample of the GroAqua so I'm using it. I'm going with FloraNova for bloom only because my hydro store didn't have Supernatural. There's not much info on RIU about this line and I would love to see them included here if anyone can get them.


----------



## Earl (Jul 13, 2008)

littlebat said:


> I can't wait to see this! I don't meet the requirements so I can't participate, but I am really interested in the Supernatural nutes. This is my first aero grow and I got a sample of the GroAqua so I'm using it. I'm going with FloraNova for bloom only because my hydro store didn't have Supernatural. There's not much info on RIU about this line and I would love to see them included here if anyone can get them.


Why aren't you?


----------



## gvega187 (Jul 14, 2008)

herbose said:


> Geez..I wish I saw this thread two weeks ago.
> I have a GH Waterfarm eight pack, I guess it's a drip but when the roots get long they're in the water full time.
> Basic GH three part nutes plus Floralicious and Koolbloom.
> 1000w HD and HPS plus two 125w CFL's. Those are for when the temp gets out of hand and I have to turn the Big Boy off (like right now even though NorCal has cooled off considerably). Not a prob in January.
> ...


i am curious as to why your floragro part is not green.


----------



## herbose (Jul 14, 2008)

gvega187 said:


> i am curious as to why your floragro part is not green.


Do you mean the gallon jugs? I just checked...the color in the photo is correct. That's under fluoro lights so it's accurate. Please elaborate.

WAIT A MINUTE....

You're a prankster...right? You're fucking with me aren't you?.
I can't waste time with you.......I got a bunch of clones to germinate today!

Need I add LOL?


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jul 17, 2008)

Earl,

I do not plan to enter your contest. However, I am quite interested in procuring a few of those P.Cindy X Widow seeds of yours. Share the love?


-AR


----------



## Earl (Jul 17, 2008)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> Earl,
> 
> I do not plan to enter your contest. However, I am quite interested in procuring a few of those P.Cindy X Widow seeds of yours. Share the love?
> 
> ...


Where is your grow journal?


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

Despite my _legal_ ability to grow x number of plants, I never kept public grow journals for reasons regarding legalities. However, this last time around, I decided to test out 3 separate strains in the drip bucket systems, organically, using the biotanicare line of nutes. For pics from setup - flowering, here is my photobucket gallery. However, I learned that the meager 3 gal res is rather unsufficient for proper root expansion. 

Soo... Next time around (with your seeds), I will be using the Ebb & Flow principal by flooding & draining trays. I have a new CO2 system that I will implement. The major variable (that I haven't quite decided on) is switching from my organic nutes to the new connoisseur line. From what I've heard, it increases the yield substantially. 


-AR


----------



## Earl (Jul 17, 2008)

I must say I envy your legal ability to grow.

Why do you need seeds from me?

Why not buy clones?


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jul 17, 2008)

Earl,

It is nice to legally grow on a state level. Hopefully, someday it will be on a fed level too. 

Anywho, there's a few problems I have with purchasing clones. First, due to the fact that the medical stores trade clones with patients, there's a good chance that whatever type of strain they claim the clone to be is not very accurate. Second, I have had bad experiences with the clone acting as the devil's vessel for unleashing hell in my grow room -- spider mites, pets, etc. Third, they charge around 50$ per clone, and I've had a few hermy out on me for some odd reason. 

Now, normally, I would not jump at the chance to have some random person's strain in my growroom. However, I have seen posts by you on other forums, and you seem to know your shit, thusly lending credit to your strain. This, combined with my current search for a great strain to grow, fueled my desire to acquire a few of your seeds for a test run.


-AR


----------



## Earl (Jul 17, 2008)

There is a very effective and easy way to deal with mite infected clones,
spray them with


----------



## ceerock (Jul 17, 2008)

hey earl can i still get in on this .... If i can i ll try to take pics with my pc cam.. i have GH flora nutes at the moment im buying distilled water but i think i can get Ro by JAN.09.
for lighting 600 hps.


----------



## Blunted1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just saw the thread, want to get in on this. Ill get pics of my nutes but here are a few pics till then.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm already having a hard enough time pushing myself to try a non-organic nute. Given the toxins and chemicals in that spray, I think I'll pass. 


-AR


----------



## Earl (Jul 17, 2008)

Blunted1 said:


> Just saw the thread, want to get in on this. Ill get pics of my nutes but here are a few pics till then.


I would like to see your drip system grow.
Do you have a link to a journal?

.


----------



## Earl (Jul 17, 2008)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> I'm already having a hard enough time pushing myself to try a non-organic nute. Given the toxins and chemicals in that spray, I think I'll pass.
> 
> 
> -AR


If you mean the Chrysanthemum Cinerariaefolium extract called pyrethrin,
it is a totally organic substance.

Pyrethrin breaks down under UV light.

If you spray your clones before you take them in your room,
you will not "contaminate" any part of the plant, 
that you would grow later,
you know the part that we smoke, 
called buds.

The pyrethrin
will destroy the eggs,
before they can hatch, 
in 7-10 days.

This is *preemptive insect control*.

Pyrethrin is valued first strike weapon 
in my arsenal against all evil 
invading insect bastards.
.


----------



## Earl (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh by the way,
Do you eat bread or grains?

They use it in grain silos.
Pyrethrins have little residual effect. 
In stored grain, 50% or more of the applied pyrethrins disappear 
during the first three or four months of storage. 
At least 80% of what remains is removed by handling, processing, and cooking.

You are eating the rest.

Rats fed pyrethrin at high levels for two years 
showed no significant effect on survival, 
but slight, definite damage to the livers was observed 

Inhalation of high doses of pyrethrum 
for 30 minutes each day for 31 days 
caused slight lung irritation in rats and dogs


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jul 17, 2008)

> According to the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), permethrin is a possible human carcinogen (chemical that causes cancer).[SIZE=-2]30[/SIZE] EPA found that permethrin increased the frequency of lung tumors in female mice, and increased the frequency of liver tumors in male and female mice.[SIZE=-2]24[/SIZE] The World Health Organization reports that permethrin increased the frequency of lung tumors in females in two out of the three mouse studies it reviewed.


Source

It's the genotoxic carcinogens that I'm concerned with; they do not break down so easily. Those, along with the interacting nature of permethrin with cell receptor sites (which elicit affects on the immune & reproduction system) have just sorta turned me off. Though it may only be an acute amount, all the shit these days that we put in to our bodies adds up.

Have you tried/considered ladybugs? If so, what are your thoughts on them?


-AR


----------



## Earl (Jul 17, 2008)

permethrin is a *possible* human carcinogen.
please read that link, so you can avoid cancer.

Me, I scoff at cancer, 
I eat well done charcoaled meat, 
and microwaved food, 
prepared on teflon cooking surfaces, blah blah blah......

You gotta die from somethin'

I choose death by chocolate, ribeyes, chivas regal, and good sweet smoke.

Roll me a fatty for desert.
.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jul 17, 2008)

Ha, don't get me wrong; gimme a greasy slab of meat and the sweet carcinogenic compounds of a fatty blunt any time of the day and I'll be amped. I just like to make a small effort to reduce the amount of toxins I intake and to make the bud that much better. And whether I truly believe it will do me good vs. simply looking to justify other bad habits, it's nonetheless something to strive for. 

Anywho, let's get down to business. Being the lonely widow Cindy she is, I think I could give her good company. 


-AR


----------



## Earl (Jul 18, 2008)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> Anywho, let's get down to business. Being the lonely widow Cindy she is, I think I could give her good company.
> -AR


Enter the challenge.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm fine with every rule except mailing off samples. That's where things become illegal for me. 


-AR


----------



## Earl (Jul 18, 2008)

me sending you seeds in the mail is illegal,
so I don't want to be the only felon involved.

See ya.


----------



## rictor (Jul 18, 2008)

lol. im totally down to send out some samples. no big eh


----------



## sleeper05 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Earl, Looks like a fun "competition". I'm just in the middle of my first DWC with some Burmese x FI aka "420" clones. I'm using DNF nutes with a Dr. Hornby's Big Bud additive. I think I meet all you're requirements other than the RO. Just wondering why so set on only using RO? Will the added ppm cause that much of a difference? I think I might try a split of RO and regular water next time I set something up, which should be in a few days for my next clones. I'll keep track of the post.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Hey there, Earl....1 question for you...

Ive been running a 5 gal bucket and havent checked ph once the entire grow. No problems at all. 

Wondering if you've seen this before.*


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 1, 2008)

hey earl, i've heard of this idea before. at the old advanced site. it never happened, but i thought it'd be a good idea. def. something to watch. too bad you don't have coco as a medium. i'd sign up for that. dwc is too much work for me. looking forward to seeing this happen, good on you!


----------



## unity (Aug 2, 2008)

OK Earl, here are the pics, let me know if I'm in
BTW, I', running 'drip to waste' 30 gallon res.

Unity


----------



## Beer42O (Aug 2, 2008)

Earl said:


> I choose death by chocolate, ribeyes, chivas regal, and good sweet smoke.
> 
> Roll me a fatty for desert.
> .


Classic..


----------



## IanNicho (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd like to be in. Seems no one is growing with the AeroGarden hydroponics unit with Aero-herb nutrients. I think it'd be a good experience and hopefully some sweet results. It seems plausible for seeds to be sent in the mail [small and pretty un-scented], how are samples sent? I can post pictures of unit.


----------



## IanNicho (Aug 6, 2008)

Been a couple of days. Wadup? I'm still in. I'd like help 'cause it'd be a first grow, although I've been reading a whole lot, so I'd only have to have info as I went, like, if everything didn't go like it should. Anyway, it's an AeroGrow, you can see pictures all over the internet. I've read that another guy tried to use the AeroGrow nutes and ended up getting nute-burn he thought. I think he was using the wrong nutes though. All right peace out, everyone.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 8, 2008)

I sent EARL a pm--no reply---hope the guy is allright----i hope to get in the challenge as well.


----------



## Earl (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry,
no aerogardens.

Also no first time growers.

If you want in, 
start growing now, 
and post a picture grow log.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 9, 2008)

are things ok in your neck of the woods???


----------



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey ealr... hows everything going man.... come check out my outdoor grow... 2nd grow buddy..


----------



## pigpen (Aug 9, 2008)

how is everything we still on track for the challenge


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 9, 2008)

Have a question about the HEMPY grow but when I try to reply the screen is just blank---I don't want to post on the wrong thread.


----------



## waterwitch (Aug 17, 2008)

I am in class professor you provide the seeds and your on? just tell me with nutes you want me to buy?


----------



## Earl (Aug 17, 2008)

I am still here.

The keyboard on my laptop broke 
and I was waiting on a replacement from ebay that got lost in the mail,
so I finally got a USB keyboard for now.

I am still planning on doing the nutrient challenge, 
with growers who can meet the requirements.

You must have RO
You must have a start to finish picture grow journal completed and posted by December 08.
You must use hydro nutes.
You must have a pH meter.


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Aug 23, 2008)

yo guys this probly is a setup u smell some thing fishy????


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2008)

CaPoNe420 said:


> yo guys this probly is a setup u smell some thing fishy????


a setup?

he dont know us he just throwin out a contest bra. Pple know bs when they see it.


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Aug 24, 2008)

i mean he wants to mail u seeds then u mail buds back maybe the real earl got netted and they r just trying to get as many more people as possible u feel me


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 24, 2008)

CaPoNe420 said:


> i mean he wants to mail u seeds then u mail buds back maybe the real earl got netted and they r just trying to get as many more people as possible u feel me[/quot
> 
> I see what u sayin now.
> I need to read da whole thread.


----------



## unity (Aug 24, 2008)

This is taking a strange turn, hmmm?!


----------



## Earl (Aug 24, 2008)

Conspiracy Pirates, the lot of you....


----------



## unity (Aug 24, 2008)

Earl said:


> Conspiracy Pirates, the lot of you....


Lol, it's a dangerous world out there Earl


----------



## gvega187 (Aug 24, 2008)

haha no capone i do not feel you... quit smokin that pcp laced


----------



## edux10 (Aug 24, 2008)

CaPoNe420 said:


> i mean he wants to mail u seeds then u mail buds back maybe the real earl got netted and they r just trying to get as many more people as possible u feel me


I don't think he would pull anything shady.


----------



## Earl (Aug 25, 2008)

You have nothing to worry about,
since you can't get in any way.

So quit spammin my thread or I will have you booted off.

Get back on topic or get lost.


----------



## unity (Aug 25, 2008)

Earl said:


> You have nothing to worry about,
> since you can't get in any way.
> 
> So quit spammin my thread or I will have you booted off.
> ...


Good yo see you back with 'zest' Earl  Hope everything is going well


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2008)

Earl said:


> You have nothing to worry about,
> since you can't get in any way.
> 
> So quit spammin my thread or I will have you booted off.
> ...



Thats some funny stuff earl.. (you cant get in so shut up) hahaha


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2008)

RO can be purchased at the store at 35 cents a gallon.. you'll need to get it often.


----------



## Earl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are too poor to purchase a RO machine
then you are not going to qualify 

so quit messing up my thread.

This is not a discussion forum
This is my thread 
Please do not reply
just go away


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2008)

Earl said:


> If you are too poor to purchase a RO machine
> then you are not going to qualify
> 
> so quit messing up my thread.
> ...


I guess he just ticked you off a little too much eh?... so earl... ro water machine?..really..i cant just buy the ro... i was going to get one of those house filters ...but well i want to get my 500$ camera first bro.

lol


----------



## edux10 (Aug 25, 2008)

man I feel bad for you Earl, 
Everyone should read the WHOLE thread before they post. The rules are clearly stated. You are trying to do something _scientifically_ so everyone needs to be one the same page. You are not being too demanding. You are telling everyone they need RO. 

If everyone has RO then we are not going to get half way through flowering and some1 have some 'problem' that they cant figure out then that takes the place of someone that could have used those nutes and actually get the results we were looking for to compare.

Don't worry it will all work out. I really want to see the outcome. I really wonder what nutes are good, cuz some of them are so overpriced and I have seen some dank looking and tasting and smelling pot growing with hardily any nutes. My buddy harvested very healthy bud that he grew just with some FF Grow big and big bloom I had laying around and I gave to him. 
Me on the other had spent a crap ton of money on all these Advanced Nutrients products and our results weren't that much better. Probably not with the extra 100s of bux we put down. I would just like to see what I could cut out of my feeding schedule and still have the same results. I know peeps at the HydroStore will tell you to buy everything on the shelf!! Finally we can see. I would like to get my grow down to x amount of watts and x amounts of nutes/water and x amount of flowering time and electrictity will get me x amount of nuggets. Thanks for everyone that will be participating to help the rest of us growers make an educated decision when going to buy plant foods and stimulants!!


----------



## edux10 (Aug 25, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I guess he just ticked you off a little too much eh?... so earl... ro water machine?..really..i cant just buy the ro... i was going to get one of those house filters ...but well i want to get my 500$ camera first bro.
> 
> lol


Those house filters will not work!! They get some stuff out, so when you drink it it don't taste like crap but if you have a tds tester you will still see that there is a bunch of stuff in there. Im guessing that you don't have a TDS tester tho.

I am thinking it would be a good idea to have one of these if you wanted to do the challange, that way you can be more specific in your report. Also when it gets hot plants use more water than food and your ppm will jump up a lot and there would be no way to test without the ppm pen. Good luck!!


----------



## Earl (Aug 25, 2008)

$500 for a camera !

I paid $200 for mine 4 years ago 
and now you can get them on ebay for $35

I would rather have RO machine than a camera.

Screw all that hauling and expense.

"RO machine" home made water, is about 10¢/gl

The savings will pay for the camera pretty fast.
.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Those house filters will not work!! They get some stuff out, so when you drink it it don't taste like crap but if you have a tds tester you will still see that there is a bunch of stuff in there. Im guessing that you don't have a TDS tester tho.
> 
> I am thinking it would be a good idea to have one of these if you wanted to do the challange, that way you can be more specific in your report. Also when it gets hot plants use more water than food and your ppm will jump up a lot and there would be no way to test without the ppm pen. Good luck!!



I have a very good tester...








and i can tell you that winco foods has 12 ppm in there ro water..while safeway has 2 ppm...(thats pretty damn good).... however...i was under the impression that the ro filters are allot more money than what was mentioned...

Earl... you know that there are cameras and then there are cameras... but dont worry about that... ill be more than happy to buy an RO machine if they are that cheap....trust me ... 4 5 gallon jugs every few days hauling water does suck... so if you could recommend a certain RO machine...?

Thanks...

*OLYMPUS SP-570 UZ Black 10.0 MP 20X Optical Zoom is what i had in mind... and i just found it on new egg for 389.00. let the savings begin...lol*


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 25, 2008)

Earl said:


> If you are too poor to purchase a RO machine
> then you are not going to qualify
> 
> so quit messing up my thread.
> ...


Damn sorry just asked a ? 
no where near poor tho just askin when was it goin down cause its old.
your thead so i'll stay out of it.


----------



## Earl (Aug 25, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I have a very good tester...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check ebay for that camera.

Didn't I already send you seeds?

*Send me a link to your journal.*

You can find the best deals on RO machines at ebay.
Search= Reverse osmosis 5 stage


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Aug 25, 2008)

ay homie earl whats good bro i seen alot of your pics and threads and i think you are the best grower ive seen by far...anyways i seen all those widow cindy seeds u got and i was just wondering if you can share a little with a ill patient(me) i know your thinking y well i would really appreciate it thats y and if u ever needed anything u got it


----------



## ceerock (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey earl check out my journal.... its my first attempt at hydro....second grow tho.... Im using gh nutes flora series.... is anyone using the same nutes....


----------



## Earl (Aug 28, 2008)

Keep growing and we'll see.


----------



## Roullette (Aug 31, 2008)

cant wait earl!. shits gonna be pumping!!!


----------



## Brocktoon (Aug 31, 2008)

What about ebb'n'flo? I grow with Technaflora: BC Boost, BC Grow, BC Bloom, Sugar Daddy, MagiCal, Awesome Blossoms, and Thrive Alive B1 Red & Green; plus possibly Humboldt's Own BushMaster, PurpleMaxx and Gravity, for height-control and bud density. Also, how many days per flip?


----------



## Earl (Sep 1, 2008)

find all post by me in this thread 
and make sure you can follow the rules.
Any type of hydro.


----------



## xochi (Sep 2, 2008)

Earl, I'm growing in a dwc hybrid with active drip top. more than enough air, 2" flexi airstone. using a sun systems 250 watt High airflow setup. I would love to participate!


----------



## Earl (Sep 2, 2008)

meet the rules


----------



## benson (Sep 7, 2008)

can i have a go. 
do i have to have ro water, why.
is it a compitition.
whats stoping some1 using 1000w hps and a 1000w mh just to bump up there male ego.
o yea can i grow in soil.


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Sep 9, 2008)

dam i didnt realize earl was a dick head


----------



## benson (Sep 10, 2008)

yea man he is, he will not answer my qestion


----------



## Earl (Sep 10, 2008)

benson said:


> can i have a go.
> do i have to have ro water, why.
> is it a compitition.
> whats stoping some1 using 1000w hps and a 1000w mh just to bump up there male ego.
> o yea can i grow in soil.


NO You may not.


----------



## Earl (Sep 10, 2008)

CaPoNe420 said:


> dam i didnt realize earl was a dick head


What did I do to you?


----------



## steveukuk (Sep 10, 2008)

sounds great i meat the needs of this test willing to take part i use vitalink veg a-b
vitalink bloom a-b vitalink buddy booster
400w hps
dwc setup with fans extrator humidity controle ph meters cf meters everything you require let me know


----------



## benson (Sep 10, 2008)

Earl said:


> NO You may not.


Oooo so thats a no then boss. you look down your nose at every1 and think u know it all, steve if you dont hav a ro machine u cant join his gang. hes 2 upper class for us boys. MEET THE RULES!


----------



## Blunted1 (Sep 10, 2008)

benson said:


> Oooo so thats a no then boss. you look down your nose at every1 and think u know it all, steve if you dont hav a ro machine u cant join his gang. hes 2 upper class for us boys. MEET THE RULES!


 Hey stupid fuck! It's called a comparison. This way he can get results from other systems and nutrients without having to run a "control" himself. It's not a seed giveaway and he obviously doesn't do soil. He set the rules so every douchebag with 11 posts doesn't try to score seeds. Nice try though!


----------



## notorious (Sep 10, 2008)

I think there may have been some paint chips being eaten during some RIU members childhoods.......lol Its so easy to go to pg 1 read the important info then go to last page and place your photos and info....killin me smalls.....


----------



## ceerock (Sep 10, 2008)

Its Earls challenge ....Earls rules .... Stop giving him a hard time ....then he wont wanna do it again.... 

These challenges are interesting and i would like to see more to come...


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Sep 10, 2008)

so how long is this drum-roll?? get it going already!!!


----------



## notorious (Sep 10, 2008)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> so how long is this drum-roll?? get it going already!!!


 Is this real??? READ...........


----------



## Earl (Sep 10, 2008)

The challenge starts in December.

This was done to allow some people time to show their grow 
and therefore meet the challenge rules.

If you have RO
a camera
a grow journal
and you use HYDRO NUTES,
then you may qualify by december.

If not, then I am sorry that I am wearing on your patience young grasshopper,
but this challenge* will* happen,
because I know of at least two reliable growers 
that I can count on to do it right,
and I am hoping we can find a few more,
that can meet the challenge rules.

I will post the results, 
as will the chosen few.

Everyone in the challenge will have a picture grow journal.

These Stinky Widow seeds seem to be very homogenous.

And I might even have some clones by december,
instead of seeds,
or we may do both, 
seed and clones.

I'll send seeds to anyone qualified by december.


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Sep 10, 2008)

because i asked you in the earlier thread if can just get a few seeds from you to do a medical grow and that it would be highly appreciated ... and u just shined me on it looks by your pics like your got plenty to spare


----------



## pothead2000 (Sep 11, 2008)

lucky you i have one too


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^that's an awful waste of banndwidth.^^^ some folks just can't comprehend what they read. although i'll pass on competing, i'd like to see this happen.


----------



## rictor (Sep 14, 2008)

ok...
if u dont read the rules... 
dont post up. 
its earl's shindig ... what he says goes.
he wants to conclude an accurate test and he is simply eliminating variables that have the possibility to throw off the results. 
get a journal up, have all the requirements met, OR SHUT THE HELL UP


----------



## racer3456 (Sep 15, 2008)

If you want to count me in, then by all means I'm in. I know I haven't been on here for that long, but I was a regular on OG (same handle). I was a little worried once OG was shut down. Anyways, I'm DWC with 600 (both MH and HPS bulbs). I use Flora Nova (both grow and bloom) Kool Bloom, and Thrive Alive. BTW, sorry if you already said it, but what kind of strain is it?


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Sep 29, 2008)

earl is gay


----------



## Earl (Sep 30, 2008)

racer3456 said:


> If you want to count me in, then by all means I'm in. I know . I use Flora Nova (both grow and bloom) Kool Bloom, and Thrive Alive. BTW, sorry if you already said it, but what kind of strain is it?


We are going to grow some seeds I made, 
a cross of a Purple Cindy male, to a White Widow.
I call them WidowCindy

There are some widow cindy gro-logs,
and my hempy bucket grow.

I am flowering some WidowCindy right now.






I think there are some Flora Nova users already.

This is not a competition,
it is a Nutrient challenge 
to see if the taste and flavor is affected by the nutes.

It is not a race.

The only objective is "which buds taste best"
grown from the same seeds,
using hydro nutes and RO.

We are not comparing final yield,
only taste and bag appeal

The decision of which nutes are best, 
has to be decided by sampling the smoke.

Just like a cannabis cup,
only the challenge winner will be decided by the growers,
all grown with the same seeds, using different nutes.

capone420:

*I do not have any extra seeds to give away.*

I have given away many seeds,
and if you missed out,
I apologize.

If you call others names,
then you are just showing your immaturity,
and I think you are just a seed bum 
and not a real med grower.

Buy seeds like the rest of us.
I got mine from HGS

Play nice capone,
you don't want to get a bad rep,
or no one else will send you seeds either, . .

Be nice, start a grow log, 
and others will trade seeds with you

I don't plan on making any more seeds 
from the hybrids I am growing now.

I am thinking about HGS Kona Gold and a Jamaican or Afghan girl,
but that will be at least a year away, maybe longer.

So I only have enough seeds to do this challenge.

One thing you may not realize,
is that this challenge is happening on 3 forums 
and there are more growers, 
than the guys you are seeing on RUI.

.


----------



## Indica722 (Sep 30, 2008)

I run an aeroflo 60 system...Does that qualify?...I use GH nutes


----------



## Earl (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like hydro to me.

Do you meet all of the other requirements?
.


----------



## livininbatcountry (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm in, I will be growing with House and Garden products with a few Advanced additives at the end (just bud blood and big bud)....

LivininBatCountry


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Oct 18, 2008)

hey earl count me in right now im growing some purple urkel dwc 9 gal tank under 300 watts of full spectrum t 8 will be switching to 250 watt blue and red spectrum hps running r.o. water using eco grow part a and part b for veg and will switch to eco bloom part a and b plus rapid bloom can i get in on the challenge?????????ill post pics of my grow once i find out how i got a cell phone to take the photos let me know


----------



## Roullette (Oct 19, 2008)

check out this cheap 0 ppm water filter system ....no waste water. those who cant afford a pricey system..R O water...zero PPM


----------



## livininbatcountry (Oct 20, 2008)

nice ATTITUDE...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 21, 2008)

hey earl,
I have hydro setup and 600 watt hps kinna nervous to enter cuz im a newb..but would like to put these stealth hydro nutes to the challenge (the newb stuff),but was wondering though..how is someone suppose to get you final product through mail?


----------



## Earl (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for your enthusiasm.
I am getting anxious to get this thing started.

Again, the rules are, 
you must have a completed grow journal with pictures.
You must grow hydro.
You must use RO
and you must possess the necessary meters to grow hydro.
You need to use a nutrient system that anyone can find at a hydro store,
or online.
You will need to keep a journal of the HNC grow 
so we can duplicate the result of the best finished product.

At the end,
We will smoke and choose the best nutes, from sampling the finished products.

That means we will ship samples to each other for examination.

If this is too risky for you, 
then please leave it to those of us involved to worry about,
since I presume we are all adults, and know the implications.

We are getting close to the deadline for entry.

If you are involved with this thread,
be sure I have a link to your grow journal.

I want to mail the seeds by sometime in November.


----------



## Earl (Oct 29, 2008)

November is quickly approaching 
and it is time to get this challenge going.

If you meet *all of the qualifications*, 
and you are still around,
I need you to respond,
so I can re-check your quals, 
finalize the list of participants,
and get the seeds in the mail, soon..

If you do not/cannot meet the qualifications,
please DO NOT POST.


----------



## techgrower (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd like to be included earl. I have only grown in dwc system for the past 2 yrs. Mommys in dirt. Clones right into dwc. It is the easiest and most effective system. Water, bubbles, lights, grow! I use adv. nut. nutes and have had great sucess. I will send pic of setup. What will we grow???? I have hight restrictions right now growing inside.


----------



## Beer42O (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey earl. Been reading this post for a while and was debating joining in. 

like the above poster, are there any height restrictions? I meet all requirements but am limited with plant height.

lmk


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2008)

I need to see complete grow journal.


----------



## Earl (Nov 2, 2008)

Is there anyone that has all the qualifications met yet ?


----------



## Beer42O (Nov 2, 2008)

i will in 20 days when my grow journal is done.


----------



## Earl (Nov 3, 2008)

Beer42O said:


> i will in 20 days when my grow journal is done.


Great, please post a link to your grow journal.


----------



## Beer42O (Nov 3, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/101931-white-widow-northen-lights-grow.html


----------



## livininbatcountry (Nov 3, 2008)

Earl,

LivininBatCountry here in Norcal. I am in if we start in January let me know.
I am running an ebb and gro 18 site with multiple SS VI 1000's, Blue Hortilux MH and Sunmaster Red HPS. I have been using Home and Gardan Van Zwan Aqua Flakes, so let me know what you want me to run..


----------



## Roullette (Nov 3, 2008)

hey earl.. i know i said i was going to use a floro set up.. i ended up getting a 600 watt mh/hps digital ballast. that ok to use instead of the floros like i was gona use?


----------



## Earl (Nov 4, 2008)

Roullette said:


> hey earl.. i know i said i was going to use a floro set up.. i ended up getting a 600 watt mh/hps digital ballast. that ok to use instead of the floros like i was gona use?


Yesrrrrrr.


----------



## ceerock (Nov 7, 2008)

Just about that time huh ????? Journals in my sig.... let me know earl...


----------



## Earl (Nov 7, 2008)

livininbatcountry said:


> Earl,
> 
> LivininBatCountry here in Norcal. I am in if we start in January let me know.
> I am running an ebb and gro 18 site with multiple SS VI 1000's, Blue Hortilux MH and Sunmaster Red HPS. I have been using Home and Gardan Van Zwan Aqua Flakes, so let me know what you want me to run..


I tried to find a link to your sho.
couldn't do it.


----------



## OverD0se (Nov 8, 2008)

I already use CANNA with Hps + MH + Flour(UVB and UVA cfl bulb) with a DWC but the problem here is I designed my own DWC and Its Aero+DWC and definetly give me a better result . If you dont mind about this, I can join to this nut challenge .


----------



## Earl (Nov 9, 2008)

OverD0se said:


> I already use CANNA with Hps + MH + Flour(UVB and UVA cfl bulb) with a DWC but the problem here is I designed my own DWC and Its Aero+DWC and definetly give me a better result . If you dont mind about this, I can join to this nut challenge .


Any type of hydro is OK.
Post a link to your grow journal.


----------



## Earl (Nov 10, 2008)

If you are still serious about joining this challenge 
then I need you to go to Cannibus Culture and register there 
and sign in the hydro forum, Hydro Nutrient Challenge,

I need to get all the growers on the same page.

Here is a Link

Thanks.

I'm ready to get this thing going ASAP.


----------



## netpirate (Nov 19, 2008)

This is going to be very interesting! I am still on my first grow and you guys are very helpful!


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 20, 2008)

netpirate said:


> This is going to be very interesting! I am still on my first grow and you guys are very helpful!


 a love female growers its something very erotic about it..its like the whole "women in uniform" thing i think lol,anyway good luck on ya first grow im on mine too


----------



## Earl (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok here are the new rules.

If you live in Canada you must join the Cannabis Culture forum
and participate there to get your seeds.

If you live in the U.S. and you are qualified,
send me your mailing address 
and your nutes and hydro method.

I am going to run the U.S. challenge from here, 
and Krimzon is going to run the Canadian challenge from CC forum

If you already sent me your address, 
please do it again, with a list of your nutes.

U.S. addresses only.

.
Thanks for your patience,
let's get this thing going.


----------



## who curd eat just one (Nov 21, 2008)

what a load of crap earl....youve been talkin about this for almost 6 months now.....shit or get off the pot


----------



## doogleef (Nov 23, 2008)

who curd eat just one said:


> what a load of crap earl....youve been talkin about this for almost 6 months now.....shit or get off the pot


You're a jackass. 

Read post 1. This thing was always supposed to start in Jan. 

Keep the faith, Earl . This is the most interesting thing i've seen in awhile. I am on my first grow and as such do not qualify but I REALLY hope you pull this off.


----------



## Earl (Nov 23, 2008)

Where are all the U.S. growers ?

Please check in ASAP

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Earl,

I just found this. What a great Idea. 
Can you use a US cabinet SCROG grow. T-5 veg and 400W flower?

Check out my LED/T5/400W journal to see setup. 
I can use Fox Farm, Budswell or GH. I can send you a pic of my nutrents. 

Small grow, I get a couple OZ's though.

Oh Here is a shot of my cabinet. They will finish on Christmas.





​


----------



## Earl (Nov 24, 2008)

PM me your address cruzer.


----------



## Earl (Nov 24, 2008)

OK this is it.
If you don't get your info to me by Wed.
you will be too late.

I have four qualified U.S. growers 
and there are several in the canadian challenge.

Get me your info ASAP if you want in on this.
.


----------



## plumsauce (Nov 25, 2008)

hey im in on my first hydro grow, but would like to join this. im a deadacated grower and have the full advanced nutes line, if your willing to take a chance on a noob (in canada) then let me know theres some pics in my profile if you want a look.
if not sorry for the post and for waisting your time. i just figured it would be good to add a first time grower with all the bells and whistles to see what can happin. 
g.l


----------



## SmokinHerbz (Nov 25, 2008)

I just found this link and I am very interested in participating... I have quite a bit of equipment;
A complete BC northern lights grow chamber with drip/dwc system, co2, 2x 430 watt hps, 125 watt cfl. co2 w/ regulator.
Also have
2x 1000 watt HPS
1x 400 watt MH
6 inch vortex
co2 with regulator
Hannah digital ph and TDS meters
multiple 5 gallon dwc and 30 gallon res
many floros for seedlings/clones
heat pad
etc etc
As far as Nutrients I am using the AN sensi 2 part, with CBB, sensizym, big bud, and carboload
I do not have an RO machine, but live in an area with a natural spring... my tap water reads at 20-23 and the spring i often get water is at a 1 ppm
I hope I am not too late... I have not used my roolitup account much, and hope that isnt an issue, I was a regular at overgrow and advancednutrientsmedical and a little while ago started a journal at 420magazine under the nickname 'SmokinHerbz'


----------



## Earl (Nov 25, 2008)

Herb are you in the USA ?


----------



## Earl (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is the current list of growers still around.

JohnnyPotSeed
Cruzer 101
Burly55
Greenthumb101
RebelDawg

If you think you are supposed be on this list 
please let me know ASAP.
.


----------



## SmokinHerbz (Nov 25, 2008)

I am in the US, is there a way I can PM you if I havent used my rollitup account much at all? email, or 420magazine.com

I would like to participate and reprsesent the US team


----------



## Earl (Nov 26, 2008)

What nutes ?
Do you have RO, meters and what type of hydro.


----------



## SmokinHerbz (Nov 26, 2008)

All my info is in my earlier post on this page


----------



## smoove (Nov 27, 2008)

earl!!!

i just got back from an extended vacation... i believe i still qualify, am i too late? and if not what's the best way for me to contact you with my info?

-smoove


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Earl,

In the beginning of this post you had said we should all use the same bulb. 
I would like this to be as accurate as possible, what 400w bulb should I get?


----------



## Earl (Nov 28, 2008)

If you only have one choice I would get an HPS.

A T5 fixture might be a good choice also.

Give them as much light as your room can handle.


----------



## livininbatcountry (Nov 28, 2008)

Earl,

These gals are at 4 weeks started from seed.. I am getting excellent vegative growth off of the House and Garden Aqua Flakes and 3 1000w MH SS6 with Hortulux Super Blue MH, I just switched my bulbs four days ago and they are flowering beautifully, I would like to compete in the challenge, let me know...

Cheers

Bat


----------



## livininbatcountry (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Mr Ganja, its Bat out in Cali! I am fired up to get started, my crop will be harvested in mid January if the timing works I can start around January 15th if that works... LEt me know


----------



## livininbatcountry (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Mr Ganja! 

Howz it in Ohio? Great here in NorCal! I posted a photos of my grow room equipment which is a 12 site ebb and grow with 3 x 1000 ss6 switchable ballasts, with a greenair Co2 generator system, proper ventalation and air filtering.
Please fire me off a PM with next steps, I am unable to start until January 15th, I hope this is Ok, if not I will catch the next one... Are you going to supply feminized seeds or do I have to weed out the males... I would prefer to get my own seeds unless your are furnishing feminized seeds... Cheers

BAT


----------



## SmokinHerbz (Nov 29, 2008)

Earl, I left my list of nutrients and supplies and was still very interested in joining your challenge


----------



## Earl (Nov 29, 2008)

Batr abd Herb,
pm me your address


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Earl said:


> If you only have one choice I would get an HPS.
> 
> A T5 fixture might be a good choice also.
> 
> Give them as much light as your room can handle.


 
Hey Earl,

I thought we all were using a 400w HPS.
What I meant was what brand.

I am currently using Sunblaze T5 HO 24' with 4 bulbs for veg.
and a 400w Eye Hortulux HPS for flower.

So I guess Im cool. 
I didnt know if you wanted us all to have the same bulb for flower.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Earl,

I am an interested observer. Thanks for putting this together. I know it has been a task already.

Is anyone going with the 0-8-16 "Lucas Formula" using just the bloom and micro parts of the GH 3 part flora series? 

Thanks again...


----------



## Earl (Dec 1, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Hi Earl,
> Is anyone going with the 0-8-16 "Lucas Formula" using just the bloom and micro parts of the GH 3 part flora series?


I don't think so.

I would really like to have someone who would.

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Earl,

The Eagle has landed.

Ha, got them today, they look good to me. 
Going to wait till Jan 1 to germ but I just thought I would let you know that I am ready to go.


----------



## Earl (Dec 2, 2008)

Be sure and post a link to your grow journal in this thread.

They are Stinky Widow Cindy seeds.

They are not the big PC strain,
and should be more manageable.

Also sweet and dank.


----------



## trichomemonger (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey earl, I just found this post trying to narrow down what nute. to use. Im a longish time grower, first time hydro ie:the research that led me here 4 days too late. just got into riu.org because overgrow had me spooked(I love Marc Emery the first person to show me Ron Paul before he was a revolution). i can meet the rules from post #1(i spent like 2hr reading all of them) im currently puting my grow room together and am not trying to waste time. am i too late? if i am id like to ask some ?s anyway. 

1. what nutes should i use for a first time hydro-er
2. I'm kinda hell bent on chronic from serious seeds being true bred strains, how do i get em to the u.s. ?

p.s. way to help keep OH's undergound awsomeness, awsome. everybody thinks its really lame here, guess they havnt been to the ledges...


----------



## potorlando (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm up for it. I can start Jan 1, and I'm going to build my DWC system this coming week. Can you send the seeds stealth (like in a magazine or inside of the packaging of a padded envelope)? If you can I'm in..... I've got Earth juice Nutes and a 400W HPS plus some floros for veg....


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm going to try something a little different but that adheres to the rules of the contest...


----------



## Earl (Dec 5, 2008)

This challenge is closed for new entries.

Start your picture grow journal 
so you can qualify for the next one.
.


----------



## SayWord (Dec 10, 2008)

so is there a final list of nutes being challenged? or is everyone just doing whatever nutes they want?


----------



## Earl (Dec 10, 2008)

The challenge is to test your nutes against others.

.


----------



## Earl (Dec 10, 2008)

When you get your seeds in the mail,
please post a link to your Stinky Widow Cindy grow journal 
in this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## trichomemonger (Dec 10, 2008)

anybody use Age Old?


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got some widow cindys. I gonna try and work a female into my op. It is legal so it gonna be tight but I excited about a white widow cross. Have not read much op cindy but now I can buy purple max too.

I growing northern lights. I got gh 3 part with the hardwater micro. Hydroguard, kool bloom and big bud. Prob gonna buy some floralicuos plus and gravity.

Just found this site i might make the next contest! Cant wait to see you alls progress.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 16, 2008)

I like ur style Earl


----------



## 4streets20 (Dec 19, 2008)

cant wait to see this, i just started nl#5xblueberry hopefully theres next time for me.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 19, 2008)

So where are the updated pix of the growers that entered the grow-off.
We cant track the progress this way.


----------



## Shoeless Joe (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello Earl and to everyone else! 
Earl, i know im late on the WC grow but what is next? i will be watching this one close, those WC,s are some Beauty's!!
i also enjoyed your space shuttle, i too enjoy building interesting set ups. 
maybe by your next test grow i will be able to qaulify, hope so. 
by the way i am in Oh-High_Oh as well.
thanks alot by the way, im learning tons from you and others

Shoeless Joe


----------



## suckysucky (Dec 21, 2008)

Canna Aqua is the only way to gobarf lol


----------



## ibite2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah Dutch Master is the shit, i also used liquid karma. 
Check My Crop out:





Gonna harvest the day after christmas.


----------



## Earl (Dec 26, 2008)

You guys should keep a grow log with pictures,
so you can qualify.

The challenge has started.

We split the challenge in two,
with the Canadians and USA.

Here are the links.


Journal - JohnnyPotSeed
Journal - Cruzer 101
Journal - Burly 55 
Journal - Greenthumb111
Journal - RebelDawg
Journal - Smoove
Journal - JuniorGrower 
Journal - Paul 
Journal - MediChronic 
Journal - Krimzon 
Journal - Earl

You will have to register on the CC forum 
to veiw the links, 
because they are in the private area of the grow files.


----------



## roystoninthefareast (Dec 28, 2008)

hey that is a really cool idea - i am up 4 that - i'm currently growing (just switched from soil to dwc - since i saw the results were AMAZING fast too and simple

my system is much smaller than the 1 u have or propose ... i use 4 inch hydro pots that sit above the water level in a tray . 

like sog

i veg for about two weeks then into the flower room ....

however , i would like to try this plan of yours - the only thing is i live in asia where good hydro food is diffcult 2 find .. i ;m now using the last of a friends food - and i have a ph problem i think - some leaves lately are spotted and specked even on the mummies so i'm a little worried i guess a ph meter would do it but in asia so...

anywys any ideas lemme know thanks


----------



## KooL BreeZe (Dec 30, 2008)

My own nute challange. Same room, well lit,total indoor enviromental control,hydro,R.O.. 16 clones sites- 4 nutes,Dutch Master Gold, Rockwool Formula 1, Bot... Pro, and Bot... Tri-flex. At veg the 4 Pro was the worst. Clearly the best growth was DM, but oddly enough had less roots. 2weeks in, there is great overall growth, but again the 4 DM has dominated the pack, Bot...Pro did not make the cut. I picked 12 to flower. 3- DM, 3- F1, 3-Tri, 3-Conni. Three weeks in bloom, again DM is#1 !!!. F-1 is #2, Conni #3, Tri #4. Whats interesting is that most nute mfrs promote additives, and boosters,etc. DM insist not to. Not even H2O2. WOW!!! I started flushing kept 6-DM,and 6-F1. My next test will be veg DM Gold, flower half DM, half Conni. Ive used F1 b4 w/great results. Liquid light is the greatest thing ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Use half stregnth.


----------



## KooL BreeZe (Dec 30, 2008)

ibite2 said:


> Yeah Dutch Master is the shit, i also used liquid karma.
> Check My Crop out:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. VERY nice!!!! I'm 1st time DM user. After using numerous other nutes, and much trail & error DM w/ liq light has top them all. What do you add to DM and why?? Thanks. I'm sure your going to have a Mari X-mas & Hazzy new year.


----------



## Option (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys going to post the results here also?

Sorry if this has already been asked, I'm late to this thread!


----------



## CaliGrower420 (Dec 31, 2008)

Why are u guys posting your journals on CC forum? Wat happened to RIU?? ( i cant say shit tho im at tokecity mostly these days)


----------



## Earl (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are in the challenge,
then you can post your grow wherever you want,
just put a link to it here.

Most of the participants were already on the CC forum,
but the grow journals can be anywhere,
as long as we can find them with link.

Be patient,
since most growers are just now getting started.

Some will grow mothers first.

It will be 6 months or more, 
before we are close to the result.

The buds have to be grown, cured, and shipped, etc, etc....
Long way to go...


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 1, 2009)

I see you already posted the links to all the journals at CC. I am making a copy of mine and posting it here also.

Here's that link. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145919-hydro-nutrient-challenge-cruzer.html​


----------



## tokeng13 (Jan 7, 2009)

Would have loved to join in. I am actually trying new nutes now. regardless, wanted to give props for the great idea.


----------



## SOG (Jan 11, 2009)

good work agent Earl
coming soon to your neighborhood... nation wide DEA bust!


----------



## Earl (Jan 11, 2009)

We can all share a wing of the prison,
I want top bunk.
.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 11, 2009)

Earl said:


> We can all share a wing of the prison,
> I want top bunk.
> .


ROTFLMAO


----------



## SOG (Jan 12, 2009)

doogleef said:


> ROTFLMAO


hmm.... +1


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 12, 2009)

Earl said:


> We can all share a wing of the prison,
> I want top bunk.
> .


LOL you can have it. 
I will hang blankets aroiund my bottom bunk and set up a grow.​


----------



## Earl (Jan 12, 2009)

You can always get good weed in jail.


----------



## SOG (Jan 13, 2009)

Earl said:


> You can always get good weed in jail.


in that case, its all good


----------



## joseaf (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't believe this thread. Let me see if I have this thread right...Some stranger that created this thread is asking US residents to send in their address to receive free seeds to grow illegal pot in the US in an experiement to use difference nutrients to grow POT. I hope the Americans in both US and Canada will use good judgement in this matter.

If you want to see the results with different nutrients, use youtube or the web. 
Remember, nothing is free in this world, nothing.
Freedom is wonderful.


----------



## Earl (Jan 19, 2009)

joseaf said:


> I can't believe this thread. Let me see if I have this thread right...Some stranger that created this thread is asking US residents to send in their address to receive free seeds to grow illegal pot in the US in an experiement to use difference nutrients to grow POT. I hope the Americans in both US and Canada will use good judgement in this matter.
> 
> If you want to see the results with different nutrients, use youtube or the web.
> Remember, nothing is free in this world, nothing.
> Freedom is wonderful.


Welcome to our Boards.

Why should we let someone else do it on youtube ?

You must be a cop.

We can smell them a mile away.

Where is your grow journal ?
No journal... then you are a cop.

No one got in the challenge 
without a start to finish *picture grow journal.*

Hard for you cops to fake that.

We didn't just let "anybody" in the challenge.
No cops.

Just hydro farmers.

I do enjoy your paranoia...it cracks me up.
.


----------



## gigabyteC2D (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a cool idea, and I would have done it if only a little earlier. I just finished a DWC grow using TechnaFlora nutes, a 600W HPS, and I am drying them now. Earl, if you want I would be willing to do another grow in a month, maybe two with some of your seeds using the same set-up. Here is a link to my 'journal', and I will post pics of the final product and it's wieght as soon as they are done drying. Let me know! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/119133-my-first-hydro-grow-600w.html#post1873409


----------



## xxedgexx (Jan 19, 2009)

joseaf said:


> I can't believe this thread. Let me see if I have this thread right...Some stranger that created this thread is asking US residents to send in their address to receive free seeds to grow illegal pot in the US in an experiement to use difference nutrients to grow POT. I hope the Americans in both US and Canada will use good judgement in this matter.
> 
> If you want to see the results with different nutrients, use youtube or the web.
> Remember, nothing is free in this world, nothing.
> Freedom is wonderful.


Freedom is wonderful...except for the type of freedom that directly challenges your own Government.

I think this thread is a great example of the freedom that you fear or ignorantly think is impossible.

Evolve already...


----------



## xxedgexx (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone using "Bloom" nutrients:

http://www.hydroint.com/id79.html

I'm going to be using Phat Bloom and Final Bloom. This shit ain't cheap, but it's supposed to work well so we'll see.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 19, 2009)

xxedgexx said:


> Freedom is wonderful...except for the type of freedom that directly challenges your own Government.
> 
> I think this thread is a great example of the freedom that you fear or ignorantly think is impossible.
> 
> Evolve already...


Challenge the government by all means when you want to change laws. But this thread is not a challenge to the government, it a challenge to being wise and smart.

If anyone wants to do the "experiment," go for it. Freedom.


----------



## SOG (Jan 19, 2009)

ok... i must say had my doubts (may still have about this)
but i got to give agent Earl credit when credit is due
been looking around after i made my post, 
found many intelligent and informative posts/thread by agent Earl  
my second round impression will have to be, thumbs up for your diligent work


----------



## sirtom68 (Jan 25, 2009)

Been watchin this, and im just wonderin how far ya wanna take these kick ass contests Master EARL. I love the fact that from start ta finish, there has been very lill drama, lol !!! im thinkin bout an old school tube type floro T-12 set up, 16 bulbs, 40 watts each, around 3000 ta 4000 lumens each in a 4*4 sq grow, thats about 3000 er so old school lumens per sq. ft. Just maby a wattage per floro vs same wattage HID would be a good way ta tame alot of the "MY WAY IS THE ONLY WAY" mentality that ya just cant help but runing into way to often, lol. great job, hats off, ...im watchin from the shadows, but im watchin never the less young jedi, you have done well.


----------



## sirtom68 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry, meant ta say same amount of lumens for both types of light, lol  not wattage


----------



## pencap (Jan 25, 2009)

hey earl, you still offering? check out my journal through pages 1-10, get bk to me and I'll give you an addy.......


----------



## marijuanaking (Jan 25, 2009)

If this website doesn't mined I would like to share my website.It is www.marijuanafacts.webs.com it teaches you hydro and more.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2009)

Earl, you are awesome. I'm looking forward to results.

And as an entertaining bonus, this thread sure has brought out some funny people. 

You would think smoking weed would chill you out.


----------



## Earl (Jan 27, 2009)

I know...I laugh my ass off,
maybe its this weed....anyway,

*This challenge is underway* 
and *closed* to further participants at this time.

I would be flattered if anyone who has beans
would start *another challenge* with people they can trust.

Follow my lead 
and make sure everyone has a start to finish picture grow journal,
before you give them any way to contact you.

If you want to get into a *future challenge*,
get your grow journal started *NOW.*

The next challenge should be done with *clones*
instead of seeds.

Get it on !


----------



## TheRuiner (Feb 4, 2009)

I wanna know what nutes are the best, this contest is closed but I'm dieing to see some results.


----------



## aeroman (Feb 6, 2009)

hey earl i know u know ur stuff and u know Advanced nutrients stuff

have u seen the new stuff they r comin out with?
i found a thread about it here and im not 100% sure what 2 think

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/139961-huge-changes-advanced-nutrients.html

what do u think?


----------



## Earl (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm holding my breath.


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 8, 2009)

is there an easy way for the outsiders to follow all of these grows in an easy way?.......
maybe put all the grow journals in a thread by itself


----------



## flabbyone (Feb 8, 2009)

I think this is great, I would like to know how this all comes out. I think it is great that you folks are sticking your collective necks out so that the world will know which nutrients are the best. I doubt that a cop or DEA would spend the time to grab some pics off the net or from one of their busts from someones grow op and post them to the web just so you will send him seeds and then later, so that a whole bunch of you send him/her pot and seeds through the mail. I doubt that they will charge anyone with conspiracy to manufacture, transporting a schedule 1 narcotic via the mail, transporting or causing to transport across state lines, conspiracy to transport across state lines. The Feds have a lot better things to do then to chase anyone down like that. After all, we don't live in a police state do we? No one in the US is worried about that knock in the morning or the late night knock on the door. Law enforcement doesn't give a crap what we do, especially if we live in one of the medical marijuana states, then we are untouchable, right?
No, I agree with you guys, there is nothing to worry about. After all, everyone posted pics of a previous grow, right? I have seen cops that have set up a sting and took years to get everything set up, get their agents in place and all. They would have noway to access grow pictures if they are cops, so no sweat, right?
Good job Earl, I can't wait to see what the best nutrient company is. You are doing a great service to growers everywhere. Plus reps to you all! Really, at least everyone who is involved with the grow. I know the list is back a few posts, I will give you all reps! 
Thanks again, the sacrifices you make now will further forward the grow your own ops world wide.
Flabs


----------



## aeroman (Feb 13, 2009)

Earl said:


> I'm holding my breath.


wut u mean?


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 15, 2009)

Earl said:


> The next challenge should be done with *clones*
> instead of seeds.
> 
> Get it on !


I thought this site had specific rules against members openly transporting seeds to others. There is no trading allowed and I thought that was for the protection of this site and it's members. If trading isn't allowed, how is arranging to send any seeds or clones to other members allowed? 

Don't get me wrong, I don't want to be a dick or get anyone in trouble. I love the idea of comparing nutes using the exact same genetics by using clones but I also want RIU to not get shutdown like OG.


----------



## Fuzzotany (Feb 22, 2009)

It's 100% clear they're using the same strain from the same seedbank, you are just confused. And if you don't have anything nice to say....


----------



## Microracer87 (Mar 2, 2009)

I want to buy some AN nutes... i noticed some come in powder or liquid....whats the difference?


----------



## SayWord (Mar 5, 2009)

pretty sure the only diff is that powder is more concentrated and liquid is diluted. i dunno but i just ordered a bunch of their liquid stuff


----------



## aeroman (Mar 6, 2009)

SayWord said:


> pretty sure the only diff is that powder is more concentrated and liquid is diluted. i dunno but i just ordered a bunch of their liquid stuff


yep yep

depends mostly on what u find easiest 2 measure

if u can measure dry stuff accurate then teh dry wuld b best 4 u


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 18, 2009)

Get this shit started I'm about to buy some new nutes!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> Get this shit started I'm about to buy some new nutes!!


I beleive they have started. I don't think things will be done and compared/ compiled into results to help you buy your nutes.

Maybe when you use those up.

It does take some time to grow pot.


----------



## blackmarketseeds (Mar 19, 2009)

Can we really trust someone who comes from a trailer park and who has recked many lives. No redemption here Earl!Come on Earl who are you working for? What cop are you tring to get redemption from?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2009)

blackmarketseeds said:


> Can we really trust someone who comes from a trailer park and who has recked many lives. No redemption here Earl!Come on Earl who are you working for? What cop are you tring to get redemption from?


Are you serious?

If he _was_ doing something like that, I beleive there would be enough of a case against all the people he was trying to _catch_ to do something already.

So the DEA is going to mount a nationwide sweep of very small time growers so they can take 50 pounds of pot off the street? Really?

So how many dozens of agents are they going to send to each small time growers house?

Do you think they will be disappointed when they only find 4 plants?

How does that make ANY sense?

I think the weed you have is making you paranoid.

Are your other 3 posts all about how people are cops too. Way to contribute.


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Mar 20, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> If he _was_ doing something like that, I beleive there would be enough of a case against all the people he was trying to _catch_ to do something already.
> 
> ...


 
~
It was a joke "BIG BROTHER"! Give him a break! }


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Mar 23, 2009)

nice thread any new pics.


----------



## TheRuiner (Mar 24, 2009)

If this started in Jan then there should be some results rolling in sometime soon.... I wonder why there's not even any pics keeping everyone posted...


----------



## doogleef (Mar 24, 2009)

If you read you will find that they are posting on another forum. I expect Earl will give us a summary when the time comes. Prolly about june or so.


----------



## community (Mar 25, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> If he was doing something like that, I beleive there would be enough of a case against all the people he was trying to catch to do something already.
> 
> ...


sorry but most people in this world are paranoid. the penalties are so harsh on growers.

and its so easy to fall into a scam where police would use entrapment to bust personal growers.

The DEA doesn't give a crap if they find 1 or 100 (sure I guess they dont have the same huge hard on when they find 100) but we are dealing with a really irrational government organization who could give a shit if they waste 1,000,000 dollars of tax payer money to catch one grower. They are psychos!!

Therefore, many growers act with symmetrical paranoia. Its really hard for people to come into the light when nobody else is willing to come with them. 

Dont even pull that weed paranoia shit on me, because I do not even smoke. I just enjoy growing for friends and family. I believe its for a just cause and reduces boarder troubles (like drug cartells cutting peoples heads off and other terriorism) by not buying from mexican weed.


----------



## kayrock (Mar 27, 2009)

first post!

And this is the most fucking worthless post i've seen


----------



## AdAbsurdum (Apr 5, 2009)

So did most of the so called "contributors" just take the seeds and not bother logging efforts or otherwise following the challenge ? Doesn't seem like there is many people involved anymore. People generally suck.

Way to go though Earl... awesome effort man.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2009)

http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1479924&gonew=1#UNREAD

http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1479926

Here are the grojournals of two growers of the 20 that got seeds.
I am stalled and will not start another grow until fall.


----------



## orzz (Apr 6, 2009)

Earl said:


> http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1479924&gonew=1#UNREAD
> 
> http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1479926
> 
> ...


I tried the links and got EBB Error!
Yes, I am registered at CC. Am I just too stoned


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 8, 2009)

Well if you still want input Im game assuming you got female seeds as I cant risk a male being around anywhere right now lol.I can do flood or aero results using Fox Farm..anyways back under my rock


----------



## $$trees (Apr 10, 2009)

hes a cop, he wants everyone to start-up, trace back IP's and bust you all


----------



## doogleef (Apr 10, 2009)

Go play in traffic, dipshit. Flaming a well-known member of this site on your 2nd post is not a good strategy.


----------



## AdAbsurdum (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Earl, 

Massive kudos to you bro for attempting such an ambitious and scholarly scheme. We could of ALL benefited greatly by such knowledge. But we'll probably only be able to draw some basic, sketchy conclusions, since it seems almost everyone, pathetically, put up their idea of a token journal, posted a few times and then slunk off, clutching their seeds in their greedy paws. A wise suggestion might be to try it again (if you still have faith in these people) but with a strain that is mediocre or average. What you offered this time might of enticed some insincere people to make out like they wanted to put in the effort when all they had on their minds was the seed strain. What was it, a White Widow crossed with something nice , hehe. That was a bad move - you'll probably admit now in hindsight. People just tend to not be very genuine. Perhaps we can blame Darwinism-style evolution for this fact. They play purely for themselves, while talking and even acting as though they care about others around them. 

Sorry for the ramble... 
.... to the persuit of all knowledge related to Marijuana !!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Go play in traffic, dipshit. Flaming a well-known member of this site on your 2nd post is not a good strategy.



hahahaha


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2009)

want strain this game?

im like fletch...im game!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2009)

If there's a round two, I'm in. I have a grow under my belt now (almost), and I can keep a good journal.


----------



## orzz (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm in for the next round. I have been helped so much by RIU, I _am ready to give BACK._ 
Anyone else?


----------



## chemicalsword (Apr 20, 2009)

in the process of getting my first grow under my belt.
love the idea. hated reading first try failed due to human greed.


----------



## yourlocal420 (Apr 23, 2009)

If your grow is underway by now where is it? I want to follow the grow but I cant seem to find it. LINK PLEASE, also I got a few DWC grows under my belt as well so if you are legit sign me up to for your next grow.


----------



## yourlocal420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but I read back and found 2 links for the current grow. Ok first problem he only mentioned 2 growers doin this, 2nd problem the forum is on Cannabis Culture website. Call me an asshole but thats kinda rude and disrespectful to us RIU people. Kinda like takin a hamburger into McDonalds and asking them to fry it for ya if you ask me. If this place is good enough to troll for people to do your experiment then it should be good enough for you to post some results here and not try to drag everyone elsewhere, Just my 2 cents worth, probably all it is worth too. LOL 
 YourLocal420


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

earl is a frequenting and very respected member of this site.......

i dont think he is tryna drag anybody to another site

kinda hard over the internet eh?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 24, 2009)

Nope LoudB is right on this one Earl is an established RIU member and its ok to post educational links to other sites. Hell Im a link posting whore and if I hate your site I will put a link and suggest people go and shit in thier mailboxes til they close down..Now we gonna do this challeneg again and if we do I got dips on Fox Farm nutes


----------



## Fuzzotany (Apr 25, 2009)

Think this challenge is a fail. There's too many variables beyond the nutes to make a best pick, but I'd still like to see at the end a scoreboard or some shit.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2009)

factors such as?


----------



## Fuzzotany (Apr 25, 2009)

Factors such as ph fluctuation, temp/himidity fluctuations, even the type of bulbs being used. Variances in water aeration levels. Some qualifier may have a small res with a lot of ph fluctuation with a 80F daytime res in a 95F box with 15% humidity using the light he got with the ballast, he's not gonna do as well as the guy running a 20gallon res with a chiller, a humidifier, Horti Lux bulbs, and superb ventilation. What if someones power died for a day and their plants were shocked by overwatering... bla bla bla.


----------



## slyone824 (Apr 26, 2009)

i just read this post and i like this challenge...if there is a second round let me know. i have four outdoor soil grows done and just started my 5th hydro. grow. i'm doing trainwreck by greenhouse seeds in hydro. Red dragon and lsd by barney's farm outdoors...oh and lastly i just set up a new indoor soil room that i have auto ak-47 by lowryder and the church by greenhouse growing....i mostly want to try this challenge to see how good at growing i am (novice or expert) let me know if i would qualify if there's another grow.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 27, 2009)

All the factors you listed are grower controlable thats the challenge. You get the same seeds pick your nutes and then use your skills to grow the best plants. Nothing unfair thier. As with any grow a huge chunk will be on your skill but all would have the same startup seeds and same gentics just show what your favorite nutes used in your hands can do. Im kinda amped for a second try if it happens. I want to win a free hat or something


----------



## yourlocal420 (Apr 28, 2009)

If he is legit I apologise. I just been seein him in other forums too and I was hoping to really follow this challenge and instead I saw nothin. I would love to participate in future challenges. I keep pretty detailed journals and even post videos. Keep me in mind!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

so just because you frequent other forums, you arent legit?


----------



## yourlocal420 (Apr 29, 2009)

All I am sayin I am on other forums with the same challenge goin on at all of them. But still there isnt any updates on the grows there either. Dont tell me you wouldn't question this too? No need to be a dick dude. I already aplolgised.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2009)

it was only a question


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 29, 2009)

It all depends on the people who get invited to particiapte. There are alot of flakes who get the free seeds then dont do thier agreed to part. Earl has been here long enough now that if he really wants to do this again he knows he can pick a good group of us who will do it right this round but he has to be ready to so he can go right along.


----------



## yourlocal420 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yea in theory it sounds like a good idea but I can see people copping beans. I would like to do something similar I have a ton of Critically Smashed (white rhino X Critically Mass) beans to put on it.


----------



## slyone824 (Apr 30, 2009)

why don't you just try having everyone order the seeds from the same site so they are all the same strain...that way no one is out the costly seeds


----------

